# Melbourne Zoo Pics!



## Ashleigh:] (Jun 8, 2007)

I have just got back from melbourne on tuesday, went to the melbourne zoo while i was down there and it was great! better than the couple in QLD i reckon.

I will post pics of all the animals, so you can skip to the reps if ya want LOL.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jun 8, 2007)

More..


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jun 8, 2007)

Now for the reps..

Everyones fave exotic.. (well nearly everyones!)


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 8, 2007)

NIce pics Ashleigh.......Do you mind if i post some i took from my recent trip to Melbounre zoo also??


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jun 8, 2007)

Moree...


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jun 8, 2007)

Moreee still...


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jun 8, 2007)

Last ones..


----------



## BIGBLUE (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jun 8, 2007)

womanator said:


> NIce pics Ashleigh.......Do you mind if i post some i took from my recent trip to Melbounre zoo also??



OFCOURSE!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 8, 2007)

Ashleigh:];850145 said:


> OFCOURSE!


Ofcourse you would mind or wouldn't mind??


----------



## Ricko (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice pics was ment to go behind the scenes the other week but had other things needed to be done, will be going soon and post all the pics.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's a few i took.....


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 8, 2007)

A few more......_sorry Ashleigh!!!_


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jun 8, 2007)

womanator said:


> Ofcourse you would mind or wouldn't mind??



Ofcourse i wouldnt mind!
LOL


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 8, 2007)

Last ones i promise!!


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jun 8, 2007)

Its a great zoo hey!

I couldnt get any decent pics of the tigers/lions.
And missed out of most of the monkeys & gorillas.

I fell in love with the urang-atang(unsure of spelling).


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 8, 2007)

Ashleigh:];850161 said:


> Its a great zoo hey!
> 
> I couldnt get any decent pics of the tigers/lions.
> And missed out of most of the monkeys & gorillas.
> ...


Yeah the oranutang's are BEAUTIFUL creatures!!! I spent awhile watching them, the tiger (one of my fav creatures!!!), the gorillas and the meerkats. 

They are all such inquisitive and interactive creatures!! I got too see the tiger cubs, mum and dad tiger, as well as the dad tiger feeding so i was pretty lucky that day!!


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jun 8, 2007)

womanator said:


> Yeah the oranutang's are BEAUTIFUL creatures!!! I spent awhile watching them, the tiger (one of my fav creatures!!!), the gorillas and the meerkats.
> 
> They are all such inquisitive and interactive creatures!! I got too see the tiger cubs, mum and dad tiger, as well as the dad tiger feeding so i was pretty lucky that day!!



What a shame!
When i seen the tigers you could only seen hints of orange through the bushes!

I loved the butterfly enclosure!
And the oranutangs! Did you hear the story about them? The love triangle?


----------



## FAY (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice pics.....if that was a GTP in that pic...hate to say it but it was soo ugly...


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 8, 2007)

Melbourne zoo is sweeet, last time I went there it was just a few days after a keeper had been attacked by a tapir. Yeah yeah that would have sucked, but seriously, a tapir!! They're so bizarre and awesome 

Thanks for sharing the pics people


----------



## krusty (Jun 9, 2007)

its been so long since i have been, i will have to go back soon.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 9, 2007)

I wanna go to see the roughie


----------



## BIGBLUE (Jun 9, 2007)

All good pics you guys, any more please


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jun 9, 2007)

i almost got bitten by one of the tigers, there, stupid younger me.


----------



## cobb (Jun 9, 2007)

i want the gila monster!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 9, 2007)

I love the green iguanas


----------

